# Special application lights



## GregP507 (Jan 3, 2021)

I get a lot of questions for where to get a particular LED light for a particular application. Quite often I recommend a customized solution using COB modules.
My interior light in my car wasn't bright enough for my liking. I knew a larger incandescent bulb would have probably melted the fixture, so I sourced an LED board with the right dimensions. I fastened it in the fixture with double-sided tape and spliced in the wires. Now I have an interior light about 5 times as bright. Cost me about 5 bucks.


----------

